# Rapid breathing



## cestevenson

Have two budgies. I have have them for four years so they are familiar with their surroundings. Noticed last night the female is breathing faster than normal and this morning was giving a small chirrup. She is no longer chirruping but is still breathing faster than usual. She is moving about, interacting with her friend, eating, and drinking. 

The only change in environment is we have been having terrible thunderstorms lately. Might that be the cause? Anything else to change or observe? I don't want to worry her by being too active around her. 

Thank you.


----------



## FaeryBee

*She may be breathing rapidly due to stress.
Try covering the top and three sides of the cage to help her feel more secure and play some soothing music or budgie sounds for her on a low volume.

Keep an eye on her. If you notice she is fluffed up, lethargic, has runny poop or isn't eating or drinking normally or see other unusual changes in her behavior, then you need to get her in to see an Avian Vet.*


----------



## cestevenson

Thank you. I was thinking it was stress since no other symptoms. Both were former classroom pets but thunderstorms for several days is a different kind of stressor.


----------



## Penzance

That is very good advice. I would also watch to see if there is any pumping of her tail along with the rapid breathing.


----------



## Jo Ann

*Rapid*

In a quiet room hold the bird close to your ear. If you can hear crackling noises over and above heart beat or normal breathing, this indicates Respiratory distress. If you listen to enough breathing noises you can even tell upper/sinus as opposed to lower lung/bronchi. See the avian vet ASAP in this case.

Best wishes, Jo Ann


----------



## cestevenson

What would pumping of the tail indicate?

Since they were class pets, they were not socialized properly. They do not like to be held and if I tried now, I'm afraid it would be too much stress. They are now in a bedroom, partially covered.

Also, I noticed recently she was not using her cuttlebone. I switched out the used one. Could she have a deficiency if she hasn't been using it? I turned it and scratched it a bit to make it more appealing. But no luck.


----------



## Penzance

In answer to your question CE, heavy pumping of the tail can indicate respiratory or digestive problems. Not to be confused with slight bobbing of the tail which is quite normal for all budgies. But as with all these things, as owners we can only observe these things as indications. Any serious doubt I think it always best to seek professional advice - a good avian vet can either put your mind at rest or recommend treatment if required.


----------



## Jo Ann

*Rapid*

We offer several mineral sources besides cuttle bone. Try Manu roses, mineral salt wheels that are brown they have iodine which is some times lacking in budgies. A lava rock is great to scratch heads, groom beak, and claws and for a good snooze perch after grooming and preening. There are an assortment of perches that are edible calcium and other minerals. Our birds will choose different ones at different times. Even a nice fresh branch that is safe from your yard is a treat. Best wishes, Jo Ann


----------



## PrincipePio

Thunder storms could definitely cause stress for a budgie (even my dog gets freaked out!)

Keeping the cage covered on three sides and playing music during the storms will help out your little budgie. You can look up videos on YouTube of how budgies suffering from respiratory distress breathe and compare the symptoms to decide whether or not a trip to the avian vet is necessary.

Best of luck!


----------



## Budget baby

If your budgies are from a classroom environment they will be use to having a lot of action and noise around them. Also just the change in location can stress some birds. keep them in a warm and covered on three sides area where they are part of the everyday household.:budgie:


----------



## cestevenson

Thank you. She and her companion are covered on three sides and I placed a new mineral block in addition to the cuttlebone. She acts her normal self and is breathing less rapidly but still more than is typical for her. Of course it would be over a long, holiday weekend. 

She usually uses the cuttlebone to trim her beak but I think a trip to the avian vet for a general check and nail trim would make me feel better. 

Thank you everyone for advice.


----------



## cestevenson

Sad to say Cleo did not make it. She and her companion went to the avian vet. Tom had his nails trimmed and a checkup, all good. They took Cleo out, examined her, trimmed nails and was looking at her beak when she went limp. They tried CPR with no luck. Terribly sad here. Tom has always had a companion so I will have to make certain he gets plenty of attention. 

Thanks for everyone's help.


----------



## FaeryBee

*I'm so sorry to hear Cleo didn't make it. :hug:

I'm closing this thread now.

If you'd like to post a tribute or memorial for Cleo you may do so in the "In Memory" section of the forum.

Fly high and free sweet girl; rest peacefully little Cleo*


----------

